# Sticky  Upload Your Pictures to the Gallery



## calum

Hello.

If you want to post pictures of your Hungarian Vizslas then you should upload them to our photo gallery.

Calum


----------



## jgraham

Hello Calum, new user. When I attempt to attach a picture, I get "upload folder full". Are there specific requirements for attaching a picture? I did see a 3000 pix x 3000 pix requirement somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## finch

I have been getting this same error for a couple weeks now. I just tried to upload a photo that was only 12kb and I got the same "upload folder full" message. It says to contact the administrator, but I don't see any place on the forum to send a support message.

Here is a screenshot of the error: https://img.skitch.com/20120114-jer5jpa7wkah116675ucemwadc.jpg


----------



## Aimless1

Did you let calum (administrator) know via PM or e-mail?


----------



## finch

Thank you - I didn't know who to contact. I will search for calum right now!


----------



## calum

Sorry I didn't see this thread, just got a couple of messages about this.

It should now be fixed, if you still have problems then please send me a message as I don't have time to read all the threads thanks


----------



## JohnO

Odi came out of my bedroom dressed like this on New Year's Day. Had just enough time to grab iPhone before he started running circles around the room.


----------



## mswhipple

Very cute! Exactly what is that Odi's wearing on his head, if you don't mind my asking?? ;D


----------



## petguides.co

Thanks


----------

